# Suggestions for an acoustic



## Fiction (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!

First off I'm not a musician... don't have a musical bone in my body .

Ok... my daughter is musical and plays guitar & sings. She does small gigs and is 14 (going on 20).

My daughter had an Ovation Celebrity (CDX24). It has a US bowl and the rest is Korean. Problem is the guitar shop that had been working on it shipped it, it got damaged in transit (or not I don't know, it's damaged... doesn't matter how I guess). Bottom line is they have offered to replace it or give us a store credit towards something different. When we bought it a little over a year ago it cost us $699.99 + tax. My daughter absolutely loves her Ovation.

Now I don't know what to do as far as Ovation or no Ovation, for the price we aren't going to get a US made Ovation so I figure what's the point (as I've heard that if you are buying Ovation, buy US made).

I had my daughter to the music store, she seemed to take an awful liking to Taylor guitars. They seem a bit pricey but I'm willing to go for a lower end Taylor if I can hear from other people that they are good, acutally what I'd like to hear is that they Taylor 100-200 series are very good guitars for the money.

Other than that... would anyone have any suggestions for a guitar for around $800 + tax or there abouts?

I'd appreciate any advice you can offer.

Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I really think that older yamaha's with rosewood back's and sides are really underpriced and amazing guitars. The newer ones aren't bad either. Godin, Art and Luthier are good deals new. 

Check this out...too could be nice 

http://charlottetown.kijiji.ca/c-bu...de-Ralph-Kneebone-6-string-W0QQAdIdZ109349400


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm shop here !!!

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20819


----------



## Fiction (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! It's a store credit though... I don't think it's a good idea from me to consider used... if someone is going to get ripped off it will be me.

Also from what I read on the net and hear from people the brands I'd be interested in are...

Taylor, Gibson (yeah right), Martin, Tak and Fender...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Kneebone is an interesting guitar, and one I would look at if I was a bit closer to Ch.
\
I second the suggestion to have a look at some Seagull products. They are Canadian made and your dollar will go farther than a similar quality import.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

They should offer you a cash settlement-insist on it


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yamaha makes/made a lot of models, some all solid, most laminates...the FGs may be slightly big but the FS models are smaller bodies...worth looking at.
It`s used guitars for me now, I mean new guitars have to be the deal of a lifetime to interest me, I own a LOT of used guitars...many yamahas but they are older, early `50s to mid `60s and one early `70s FG 170 but she`d get more for the money with a used guitar than a new one, I bet she likes the Taylors because the action is so low, closest to her Ovation I`d wager...action refers to how close the strings are to the fretboard since you don`t play...and I think thats one of Taylors most appealing points. Not sure if the shop is a chain branch or a mom and pop place but if they don`t have any used guitars in that shop there may be some in other branches they can have sent to them, no shame in buying used in fact I think it`s quite wise considering how much a new guitar devalues as soon as you step out the shop door generally of course, always exceptions but you`d have to remortgage the house for those so I`m guessing they aren`t in the picture. But if they give you cash back, that would make things easy if they don`t, well a happy customer is a repeat customer, bad publicity spreads really fast on the web, if i had a shop I`d think about that...but the fact that they offered credit says they know they messed up and should take responsibility and do what it takesd to make things right, if thats cash back then so be it, I`d certainly try that avenue and make my point strongly without being rude or threatening. Good things is...we`re in another golden age of guitars in my opinion, LOTS of excellent choices out there so take your time and make sure she gets what she wants and don`t get pushed into a purchase by staff.
Hope things work out.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

Have a look at Larivee Guitars. Their low end models are solid wood and sound great.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Taylor is fine. I wouldn't own an Ovation on a dare! Use this opportunity to get a better instrument. Neither you nor she will regret it.

$800 ish is a modest price for a guitar. If she gets truly hooked, then this will seem like nothing, but it will be enough for her till she earns her own money!!
 And a Taylor will be an easy sell, as would a Martin. Honestly, even though she swears she'll never sell it, it will be much much easier to sell a Taylor than an Ovation!!

Make sure you get the instrument properly set up before it leaves the shop. I have never played a factory instrument out of the box that plays to my satisfaction. Never!! Regardless of price! It is worth doing as it will encourage her to play more.

The dealer is not obligated to refund the value of the instrument in cash. However the fact that they are offering to make good says a lot for their integrity.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm a big proponent of used instruments." Ma and Pa" music stores are getting rarer but they're usually the best places to do business and find great used gear. While I don't think $800ish is a "modest" price for a quality guitar, I agree that you can do much better than an Ovation. Yamaha make nice stuff for the money. Years ago I bought a B.C.Rich acoustic for about $375 at a local used guitar shop that's long gone now. Over the years I've really fallen in love with this guitar, and been paid many compliments for it's sound. I was looking in a vintage gear price guide a year ago, and these guitars are very well regarded. The value for one in excellent condition is about $1800. I thinnk mine is in fair condition. I'm not one to get caught up in the monetary value of gear, but this shows what a treasure you can stumble across when shopping for used gear.

Shawn.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Taylor's are a great brand with pretty good resale value should the need arise, but definately take a look at any of the Seagull, Art & Lutherie, Simon and Patrick family of brands, they're definately worth taking a look at.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's pretty clear that all of the posters so far, including me, have expressed a negative bias towards Ovation. I believe there is better value, and better guitars out there, so it's important to have a look around and see what your dollar will get you.

Having said that, the single most important factor is that your daughter be comfortable in the choice and bond, as she did with the Ovation, with the instrument. She is going to be spending a lot of time with it and she really should be the one to say what feels good to her, even if it may not be picked by one of us, as "best".

Enjoy the search, and maybe it will be one of those exercises that helps bond you and her, as well!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

ronmac said:


> It's pretty clear that all of the posters so far, including me, have expressed a negative bias towards Ovation. I believe there is better value, and better guitars out there, so it's important to have a look around and see what your dollar will get you.
> 
> Having said that, the single most important factor is that your daughter be comfortable in the choice and bond, as she did with the Ovation, with the instrument. She is going to be spending a lot of time with it and she really should be the one to say what feels good to her, even if it may not be picked by one of us, as "best".
> 
> Enjoy the search, and maybe it will be one of those exercises that helps bond you and her, as well!


All good advice from Ronmac.
Ovation's are a matter of taste, and alot of people ignore them just because of the round back, which no doubt your daughter had gotten used to.
So, it'll take some time for her to get used to the standard acoustic shape of any guitar she might pick.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Taylors are very easy to play ....but...the 100 and 200 series are made of laminated back and sides...and a solid wood top. The price imo is too high when you consider other manufacturers that offer the same materials. You can get a good Yamaha for probably 1/2 the price. Try Seagul, Blueridge, Takamine, and a whole variety manufacturers that produce of solid top and laminated back and side guitars for a whole lot less. I do admit though that Taylor do sound nice and are easy to play.


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

I'am so tired of listening to people pushing ther brand of guitars, don't buy this, buy this one.. oh I wouldn't get that one even on a dare. Put aside brand and get your daughter out and try a few guitars and get the that speaks to her. Make it fun and enjoy....good luck


----------



## Fiction (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for advice everyone... really appreciate it.

We have gone shopping at a local shop... not a very wide selection really. I might go out of province and check a bigger shop.

My daughter does like Ovation... sound... look and fit as well it has a built in tuner and preamp. The fit is a major factor which is too bad... her arm has a hard time wrapping around a typical dreadnought... and a 3/4 is out of the question. Also she finds that no one else has an Ovation... and it's somewhat unique.

She loves the sound of the Taylor but being a teenager she's after some looks and well... unless you're a bit more mature guitar enthuasist Taylors are boring. As kazzelectro said the 100/200 series is mostly laminated... I don't know how much money to spend on a laminated guitar.

Ah well... we'll just stick to shopping and won't jump at the first thing we find.

Thanks again!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I for one don`t push any one brand over another but I can only relate experiences I`ve had with guitars I`ve tried and own. Ultimately she`ll have to decide for herself by playing as many as she can but I bet some members here...myself included... have purchased something only to find out later it wasn`t quite what it seemed to be in the shop, plus for me I can`t relax when trying out a guitar in a store with staff hovering around like vultures and the noise. There was a time when Ovations were just about the best thing available for an electric acoustic but theres been a lot of progress in that department over the decades and I`ve heard some very good sounding Ovations too. Taking her time is the best thing, that and playing as many as she can will eventually lead her to something that will make her happy. She`ll know it when she hears it.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

Well said sneakypete. 
I recommended a brand I dont even own and I dont think its fair to assume members are pushing brands based on anything other than tring to help. I thought that was the purpose of this forum.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

sard said:


> I'am so tired of listening to people pushing ther brand of guitars, don't buy this, buy this one.. oh I wouldn't get that one even on a dare. Put aside brand and get your daughter out and try a few guitars and get the that speaks to her. Make it fun and enjoy....good luck


bang on.......she has to like it to be motivated to play it. That is the single most important factor. Down the road if she'e still palying and enjoying it there's lots of opportunity to upgrade to what she likes. Used is fine if your a novice at buying. Just limit yourself to reputable shops . 
I bought my son what we thought 5 years ago was the "best" guitar ever made. Now its been joined by a $5,000 Santa Cruz and the original hardly gets played. Who knows what his future inventory will hold. Make it fun and make her preference the focus.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Zeebee, I agree with most of what you said, But "used is fine if your a novice at buying" is something I can't abide by. Used instruments offer as much or more to the player than a new instrument. They're often cheaper and have the benefit of having been played. A guitar _needs_ to be played in order to sound good. It's all in the physics of the instrument. By depressing and retuning strings over and over again, a change takes place in the instrument. A good (not expensive or well known brand name) guitar only gets better if it's been cared for and played often. My $0.02.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't mean to be pushing or bashing any particular brand for the purpose of getting someone to buy something I own. I'm attempting to educate the buyer as to what I know about guitars. How they are made, how they play, and if they are good value. A novice player has no idea what sounds good or is well made or what materials a guitar is made of. Salespeople don't bother explaining anything to anyone...all they are concern about is the sale. To say to someone just go out and try em until you like one isn't the advice they came here to find out. I've owned a good share of different models over the years and had I known more about certain models before purchasing I would not have bought them. The most important factor for this buyer I believe is that the guitar they buy should at least have a solid wood top. I don't know if the Ovation they are interested in has a solid or laminated top. 
Good Luck
ps. Buy a Yamaha LOL 730s is has a smaller body and can be found in sunburst is you're looking for something with pazzaz
Kazz


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I think buying used is more of a risk for beginners, they may not be sure what to look for and here at least, shop staff ain`t always gonna spill the beans on problems their used gear may have so you really have to be careful. Best to take an experienced player along too so she can hear what a guitar sounds like while standing in front of it as well as playing it. An experienced player will know what to look for in a used guitars...necks, frets, loose bracing etcetcetc. Sometimes you can ask another customer to play a guitar if you don`t know any experienced players so you can listen to it from in front. I`m certain she`ll find something she likes, and yu don`t have to spend thoussands to get a great sounding guitar...I never paid more than $150.oo for any of my all old solid wood Yamaha Dynamic nylon strings. Still as long as so many folks are after the laminated red label Yamahass while completely ignoring the solid wood Dynamics I`ll be happy, keeps the prices low. Now I`m not gonna compare a Yamaha FG to a Cruz...I`m no Einstein but I`m not that dumb either...but some old Dynamics sold for 2 months wages in their day, not cheap by any definition.


----------



## G-lover (Mar 18, 2008)

I know I'm probably going to set off some howls of protest here but if you want funky looks,low maintenance, ease of play and a smaller guitar with a big sound it might be worth trying out a Composite Acoustics Cargo if the dealer carries or can get them in. It's a travel guitar made of carbon fibre that's near this price range. Having two teenagers in the house myself I know instrument maintenance isn't high on the list but cool factor is. If the tuner is a necessity you can add a headstock tuner for roughly $50.


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Fiction.

After yo lad zoom in on a model, 

check action and hope it below 1/8"

http://www.fretnotguitarrepair.com/images/measurehighaction.jpg

Check behind bridge and wings make sure there's no lifting.
http://fingerlakesguitarrepair.com/...e/bridge-reglue/martin-d-35-bridge-reglue.php

Check where the guitars heels & the side joint, make sure no lacquer checking (gloss finish) or no fresh wood showing (satin).
Check for buzz (open or fretted)
I do not know at what price range your purchase when you can ask the shop staff for a free set-up over here in Canada. 
Don't walk out with a nice looking but not very playable guitar.

Hope it help.


----------

